# New twist in the battle for our reefs....



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

SENATE RESOLUTION No. 46 
STATE OF NEW JERSEY
214th LEGISLATURE

INTRODUCED FEBRUARY 22, 2010


Sponsored by:
Senator BOB SMITH
District 17 (Middlesex and Somerset)
Senator CHRISTOPHER "KIP" BATEMAN
District 16 (Morris and Somerset)


SYNOPSIS

Urges Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council to establish new artificial reefs for commercial fishing.


http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2010/Bills/SR/46_I1.PDF

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2010/Bills/SR/46_I1.HTM


----------

